# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  грамотный развод

## Solton

На сайте "работа_ру" нашел объяву с предложением работы "удаленный наборщик текста". Предъявил свою кандидатуру, пришло вот что:

                                    ***************

"Здравствуйте!
Ваша вакансия прошла осмотр, вы нам подходите!!
А теперь о работе!!!

Мы работаем при библиотеке МГУ.
Сегодня Научная библиотека МГУ - крупное учебно-научное подразделение в структуре университета. Она играет важную роль в подготовке высококвалифицированных специалистов. Является научно-методическим центром для библиотек высших и средних специальных учебных заведений России. Библиотека ведет международный книгообмен с 900 организациями в 70 странах, поддерживает тесное сотрудничество с крупнейшими университетскими библиотеками мира. 
Гордость библиотеки – ее уникальные фонды, насчитывающие 10 млн экземпляров, из них – 3 млн на иностранных языках. Библиотека располагает ценным фондом (более 300 тысяч экземпляров) редких книг и рукописей. В фонде – ранние памятники типографского искусства, собрание первопечатных книг XVI-XVII вв., отечественные и иностранные периодические издания, рукописи, гравюры, частные книжные собрания и архивы ученых университета, выдающихся деятелей культуры и просвещения.
Наш адрес:
119192 Москва, Ломоносовский пр., д. 27, Фундаментальная библиотека
Ход работы

Функции: Набор и обработка в MS Word рукописного текста.

Требования:  В связи с расширением и увеличением объёма работ, компания ООО «ЦЕНТР-МЕДИА» проводит дополнительный набор сотрудников для удаленной работы, торопитесь попасть в наши ряды, количество вакансий ограничено.

Обязанности: 
Работа будет заключаться в следующем: наше издательство будет высылать Вам
диски с отсканированными материалами (различная тематика). Срок работы 30
дней. Вам необходимо будет перепечатать присланные материалы  в редакторе Microsoft Word. 

Условия:  Выполнение работы в указанный срок! Ответственность, знание Microsoft Word, наличие домашнего компьютера и доступа к электронной почте.

Наличие кошелька Yandex деньги – через них производиться оплата. 

Вам будет выслан по почте диск с рукописью (рукописный материал). Общий объём отсканированных материалов составляет порядка 200 листов в формате jpg. Вам нужно будет перепечатать его в MS Word. Срок на выполнение данной работы составляет не более 30 дней. При режиме работы 2-3 часа в день (10 листов в день - в среднем), работа займет у вас 20 дней. С каждым диском высылаются правила оформления работы. 

Ваша задача - отредактировать исходный текст в указанные сроки и
придать ему надлежащий вид. Так как отсканированный материал занимает
большой объём (около 500-600Mb), то отправка материалов возможна только по
почте. Время пересылки занимает не больше недели.

Вы можете присылать готовый текст по электронной почте с пометкой в теме письма <текст>. Я буду Вашим руководителем. В мои задачи входит координирование и помощь в решении вопросов, возникающих у Вас в ходе работы. За один обработанный диск мы платим от 6000-10000 рублей, 1 отсканированный лист 30 - 50 рублей. Цена зависит от сложности информации. Сложность заключается в распознавании текста, встречаются работы со "сложным" почерком. Соответственно, такие работы оцениваются дороже.
Примечание: в течение месяца Вы можете перепечатать любое кол-во информации, поэтому заработная плата зависит только от Вас. 


ПЕРСПЕКТИВЫ РОСТА ЗАРПЛАТЫ:
1) Первые 3 партии оплачиваются по 30 р. за страницу (рукописного
текста) в зависимости от качества выполненной работы и сложности.
2) Затем, если Вы соблюдаете сроки, качественно (а главное, грамотно)
набираете текст, зарплата повышается до 40 - 50 рублей за страницу.





Я выделяю, главную причину, по которой отказываются работать!!!
С апреля  2006 года дирекцией компании ООО  «ЦЕНТР-МЕДИА»  введен разовый залоговый платеж в размере 150 руб. (диск + спецконверт + пересылка) на Yandex деньги (кошелек 41001177347897) 
Это необходимо для оплаты почтовых расходов. В последствии эта сумма обязательно будет добавлена к оплате!!!! Этот залог будет производиться каждый раз перед отправкой материала. Такое условие наше издательство ранее не использовало, но в последнее время число не выполняемых работ резко возросло, что пагубно влияет на производительность издательства. Множество несерьезных
людей, получив исходный материал, не укладываются в заранее оговоренные
сроки, и, не поставив нас в известность, перестают с нами работать. В
результате мы вынуждены этот материал переадресовывать другому подрядчику,
тем самым тоже не укладываясь в сроки и мы затрачиваем деньги на пересылку. Мы очень сожалеем, что нам приходится идти на такие меры, но тем самым мы избавляем себя от несерьезных соискателей. Поэтому оцените все “за” и “против”. Нам нужны только серьезные и трудолюбивые люди.
Поэтому делайте осознанный выбор!!!! Но стоит поторопиться, т.к. ваше место может занять кто-то другой.
Как только переведете  150 рублей,  сразу же присылайте "Информационное письмо" о себе на электронный адрес   с пометкой в теме письма <заказ>. В нем укажите Ф.И.О., желаемый объём работ (на испытательном сроке - не более 2-х дисков за 1 месяц), Ваш почтовый адрес, индекс и номер вашего Yandex кошелька. 
Далее в срочном порядке на ваш адрес будет сформирована посылка и пожалуйста после перевода денег, сразу же  отправляйте письмо, т.к. не справляемся с заказами, и поэтому нам нужно быстрее отправлять материал.


Оплата работы производится через Yandex!!
1. Нужно зарегистрироваться, т.е. получить почтовый ящик в системе Yandex (это можно сделать на сайте http://money.yandex.ru/.
2. Потом нужно активировать свой кошелек (там есть соотв. ссылка).
3. Деньги можно вносить через банк (их список есть на Яндекс) или банкомат, также можно купить и активировать карты YandexMoney.
4. После этого заходите к себе на Yandex кошелек, находясь на странице своего Internet-кошелька нажимаем - Перевести. Заполняете открывшуюся форму. В назначение платежа пишете: <Заказ>. Далее активируем: На счёт (не на E-mail), в поле  счёта указываем   41001177347897Сумма: указываем 150 руб. В комментарии пишете: Оплата заказа.  Название платежа оставляете без изменений. При переводе система запросит указать Ваш платёжный пароль. Далее подтвердить ОК.

Что касается гарантии оплаты. Возможна поэтапная оплата работы. Т.е. вы выполняете 5%,10%, 25% или 50% работы, отправляете на e-mail,мы просматриваем  и оплачиваем  часть сделанной вами работы, и вы выполняете оставшуюся часть работы.
.

Если есть какие-то вопросы - в теме пишите - <вопрос>, на данное письмо я отвечу отдельно, в порядке очереди, так что не пугайтесь, что может долго не быть ответа.

Если вас не устраивает вакансия, обязательно сообщите, написав пустое письмо с пометкой <удалить>.Сделайте это обязательно, чтобы нам не терять время на дальнейшею переписку.


Мы ждем Вашего положительного ответа!
С уважением, Менеджер по персоналу Светлана Алексеевна."

                                       *******************

Сколько труда вложено в этот текст! И как все логично. Даже деньги прелагают разумные, а не "сказочные." Так и хочется поверить!
Единственный прокол: "Ваша ВАКАНСИЯ прошла осмотр..."
Какая еще моя ВАКАНСИЯ?..

Очевидно заголовок и основной текст писали разные люди.
Основной текст - грамотный лохотронщик.
Заголовок - безграмотный "библиотекарь".

Если кто-то пожелает проверить, отпишитесь по результатам.
Мне лично впадлу...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Ну я бы непосредственно в библиотеку позвонила... И спросила бы про вакансию наборщика текста на вашем месте...
50/50 девушка могла ошибиться и назвать кандидатуру вакансией (в конце рабочего дня и не такие ляпы бывают)... или лохотрон... но вроде соответствует вашим требованиям

----------


## Surfer

Небольшой оффтоп, но возможно поможет :
Давно заметил такую вещь, люди употребляющие много восклицательных знаков в конце предложений обычно очень глупые и необразованные.
Если перечитать письмо, то думаю многое станет ясно  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Небольшой оффтоп, но возможно поможет :
> Давно заметил такую вещь, люди употребляющие много восклицательных знаков в конце предложений обычно очень глупые и необразованные.
> Если перечитать письмо, то думаю многое станет ясно


скорее очень эмоциональные...
но в любом случае это хороший признак развода или чего-то подозрительного

----------


## Solton

> 50/50 девушка могла ошибиться и назвать кандидатуру вакансией (в конце рабочего дня и не такие ляпы бывают)... или лохотрон... но вроде соответствует вашим требованиям


Учитывая катастрофическую нехватку таких "сотрудников", как следует из текста, а также стандартность заголовка и отсутствие личного обращения, сомневаюсь, заголовок писался специально для меня вконце рабочего дня.
 За совет позвонить спасибо. С этин инетом свсем про телефоны забыл.
 Проверю, отпишусь.

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*

К тому же, прислано с общественного ящика yandex....

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

ООО "Центр-Медиа"
Вид деятельности: Издание справочника "Центральный Федеральный округ". 
Адрес: 129085, РФ, г.Москва, Звездный бульвар, 19, этаж 9, офис 912 

Телефон: (495) 217-29-12 
Факс: (495) 216-56-92 

Адрес другой, про библиотеки ничего нет.

----------


## Solton

Стоит отметить еще одну немаловажную вещь... Возможно, это поможет в вычислении лохотронщиков: убеждение, что нужно поторопиться!
 " Но стоит поторопиться, т.к. ваше место может занять кто-то другой." 
 Если это реальное предложение работы, какая им, на фиг, разница кто займет это место? 
скорее, это звучит: "давай быстрей, пока не опомнился."

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Если есть т.н. "залоговый платеж", то это явный развод. И на самом деле. такие разводы стары, как мир. В середине 90-х некоторые мои знакомые на подобные попадали.

----------


## CKYHC

И в конце - БЕЗГРАМОТНЕЙШАЯ фраза - "Сделайте это обязательно, чтобы нам не терять время на дальнейш*е*ю переписку."

И по паре восклицательных знаков.
И требование предоплаты.

----------


## Oh-la-la

Что бы развенчать ваши сомнения по поводу: развод это или нет, почитайте еще одно любопытное объявление. Схема одна и таже ...




Мы высылаем Вам рукописный отсканированный материал, Вы должны напечатать его в MS Word. 
ОБЩИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ К ОФОРМЛЕНИЮ РАБОТЫ 
1. Работа выполняется и сдаётся в программе Microsoft Word. 
2. Для выполнения работы устанавливаются следующие параметры страницы: 
Поля: верхнее - 1,7, нижнее - 1,7, правое - 1,5, левое - 1,8. 
Шрифт: Times New Roman 14; 
Интервал - 100% обычный. 
Абзац: Отступы и интервалы - выравнивание по ширине; отступ слева - 0,8; междустрочный интервал - одиночный. 
3. Работа выполняется с одиночным пробелом между словами. 
4. Текст работы должен полностью соответствовать оригиналу. 
5. Статьи в тексте отделяются друг от друга пустой строкой. 
6. Работа выполняется без разбивания на колонки, т.е. в обычном режиме. 
7. Рисунки, нотные примеры, нотные знаки и т. п. в рабочий текст не вносятся. 
Вы должны выполнять работу точно в срок. С объемом работ Вы должны определиться сами. 
ОПЛАТА 
За одну страницу мы платим 15 рублей. 
Оплата за выполненную работу производится через систему Яндекс.деньги(http://money.yandex.ru/ - здесь Вы можете ознакомиться с работой в этой платежной системе). Выполненный материал посылается по e-mail: [email protected]
СРОКИ ВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ РАБОТ
Сроки выполнения считаются исходя из 20 страниц в день. То есть если вы берете на обработку 400 страниц - то вам нужно их обработать за 400/20 = 20 дней. 
НАЧАЛО РАБОТЫ 
С 01.12.07 для получения данной вакансии был введен единоразовый платеж в размере 100 руб., который надо отправить на yandex Кошелек 41001186776706 на наш счет, для компенсации финансовых потерь, в случае Вашего отказа. Многие кандидаты берутся за предоставляемую работу и не справляются с ней в срок, тем самым, подвергая нас небольшому, но все же убытку, от этого страдаем мы, и страдают заказчики. После выполнения первого заказа, залоговый взнос будет зачтён к сумме Вашей зарплаты. Мы приносим Вам извинения за причиненные неудобства в связи с этим платежом, однако надеемся на ваше понимание ситуации, когда мы несет убытки из-за недобросовестных людей, которые бросают заказы и срывают наш график работы. После внесения платежа, отправьте письмо на [email protected] с темой 'Получение вакансии' и укажите следующие данные: 
1)ФИО 
2) Ваш интернет кошелек (Именно на него Мы будем Вам переводить деньги) 
В течении 4 дней вы получаете по электронной почте текст для обработки. Также вы можете обозначить желаемый обьём работ и задать интересующие вас вопросы.

С уважением, Наталья Сафонова

----------


## Гость форума

А меня вообще смущает тема о удаленном наборе текста... Че, в МГУ не найдется достойных людей/программ для этого?
...

----------


## vitrum

Никто не обратил на момент перевода 150 рублей? Почему <заказ> а не <залоговый платеж> или что-то похожее? Пришлют ведь диск с текстами ценой 10 рублей за носитель и скажут спасибо за покупку! А про работу ответят что никакого отношения к обьявлению не имеют!

----------


## PaRaDoXX

занятно.. интересно многие им эти 150 рублей отсылают?)

----------


## Нюся

а самое интересное, сумма залога разная, мне пришло 200 рублей, еще я так же видела и разницу в дате так сказать этого "нововведения" где пишут с апреля 2006, а кому приходит с апреля 2007... странно...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

также очень интересно: "С уважением, Менеджер по персоналу Светлана Алексеевна." А фамилия? На сколько я знаю, все деловые люди, отправляя подобные письма о работе, всегда указывают не только свою должность но и свою фамилиюи номер контактного телефона.

----------


## AgentOrange

ха-ха, это реально развод... видела текст точь-в-точь как в посте №1, только там какое-то издательство скат, а не библиотека, текст такой же, ящик на яндексе, платить обещают побольше, а вот выслать надо всего 130 р... единственное но - гугл не находит такое издательство, единственное упоминание о нем - объявление на сайте   по поиску работы. развод на самом деле грамотный.
http://moneymaster.ru/obman-perevod-teksta.php

----------


## Solton

Еще предлагают сортировать графические изображения по тематике.
Схема точно такая же.

----------


## Nikole Bano

> На сайте "работа_ру" нашел объяву с предложением работы "удаленный наборщик текста". Предъявил свою кандидатуру, пришло вот что:
> 
>                                     ***************
> 
> "Здравствуйте!
> Ваша вакансия прошла осмотр, вы нам подходите!!
> А теперь о работе!!!
> 
> Мы работаем при библиотеке МГУ.
> ...



Мне такое же пришло...думала позвонить в библиотеку...но вот как то все равно не верится,поэтому фтопку разводчиков и лохотронщиков

----------


## hash

Интернет-клоны старого почтового лохотрона. Он мне запомнился таким:
"Надомная работа для домохозяек". Предлагали слюнявя палец склеивать конверты, и отсылать их заказчику получая деньги за склейку. За заготовки конвертов, есессно, нужно было заплатить (совсем немного в сравнении с цено й готового конверта.  Другие клоны: сортировка фантиков по цветам, бусинок по размеру, и т.д.
Несомненно, что в стране победившего МММ`изма  кто-то на это попадается, потому и не унимаются лохотронщики.

----------


## senyak

Еще один антивирус, который типо че то находит и просит бабок. Определяют только 4 антивируса как каку. Аутпост блокирует сайт как вредоносный
Сайт - aswpro.com/

----------


## welovedoit

> Еще один антивирус, который типо че то находит и просит бабок. Определяют только 4 антивируса как каку. Аутпост блокирует сайт как вредоносный
> Сайт - aswpro.com/


Реклама?

Проверил эту утилитку в песочнице. Находит потенциальные бреши нормально. Вполне возможно, что программа просто мало что умеет.

----------


## Гриша

Угу находит,того чего нет :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## welovedoit

У меня он находит то, что есть.
Другое дело, что то, что он находит меня не пугает.  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Вот ставил себе на досуге подобный "антивирус" под названием "WinReanimator",вот теперь думаю может отказаться от лицензии KIS,хотя этот тоже 50 баков вроде стоит :Cheesy: 

Кому интересно смотрите архив,может тоже кто такой захочет :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

А то, что он нашел - существует? Или он нашел вообще чего нет? Эта фигня даже с фаерволом. Ну пряк комбаин целый  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Он создает эти файлы сам,а потом и грешит на них,на диске они реально есть :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

ужс блин. А он хоть определяется как рекламное ПО антивирусами?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Ой, так он весит-то 400 кбайт. НО самое интересное: Авира в инсталке вируса не видет, но вот что говорит вирустотал:http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...3e0af051149fb6

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Включил детект потанцеально-небезапасного ПО и детект есть

----------


## Гриша

Конечно определяется,я на KIS 2009 его гонял,он и инсталятор палит и создание файлов и подмену системного драйвера Beep.sys и прочие злодейства :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Кстати, еще один антивирус - ieantivirus.com/
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...a52c5fd6036a4d

----------


## welovedoit

*Гриша*
Ну UltraVnc он отсёк чётко.  :Smiley: 
Плюс всякие там куки.

И одно и второе теоретически может представлять угрозу, следовательно агрегат свою задачу выполняет и неподсуден, поскольку _всё_ ловить они не обязывались.

А так-то жить хорошо можно - "Мы ща детектим только это, но в дальнейшем будем детектить не только это, а вот ещё и вот что-то это!"

----------


## Гриша

> И одно и второе теоретически может представлять угрозу, следовательно агрегат свою задачу выполняет и неподсуден


 :Shocked:  Для вас нормально когда программа X подменяет системный драйвер и после установки которого не работают антивирусные программы?

+устанавливает библиотеку с бекдор функционалом.

----------


## welovedoit

*Гриша*
А вы о какой программе говорите?
Я не отсёк вреднулин в aswpro. Только дурилка мозговая вроде.
Или я заражён и моя карма испорчена? М а м а...  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Я говорил про WinReanimator :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Нашел целый список левых антивирусов. Аж 190 ссылок

----------


## Surfer

Агу
http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm
http://www.myantispyware.com/categor...-anti-spyware/

----------


## senyak

Ужос, скока их. Наверное выгодно стало делать эту фигню  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

А еще какие псевдо-антивирусы есть? :Smiley:

----------


## 1205

> А еще какие псевдо-антивирусы есть?


Например, XP Antivirus, Ultimate Defender, Anti Spy Spider, Sanitar Diska, Spy Sheriff, Malware Alarm и многие другие. Касперский их детектит с расширенными базами как not-a-virus:FraudTool

----------


## senyak

Ой, если перечислать ,то форума не хватит :Smiley: . Их дофига и больше

----------


## theElenka

У меня пришло почти такое же письмо с предложением работы по набору текста (от МГУ), только указан реальный адрес: 119192 Москва, Ломоносовский пр., д. 27, Фундаментальная библиотека.
Я зашла на сайт библиотеки МГУ, позвонила в Москву по указанному там номеру телефона, мне ответила девушка из отдела кадров. От нее я узнала, что представленный в письме менеджер по персоналу Егорова Виктория Николаевна там не работает, а когда я рассказала ей о предложениях, которые встречаются в интернете, она сказала:" Да вы что, у нас вся работа только стационарная".
Вот так , хорошо, пришло в голову позвонить и проверить, а то я ведь уже открыла счет и уже собиралась его пополнить. Спасибо Господу -вовремя остановил.

----------


## Словен

Народ, включайте логику. Такие письма могут быть не лохотроном. Но это ооочень редко. А тут...


Прокол совсем не вакансия. Действительно, тот, кто печатал, мог просто ошибиться (замечание от ScratchyClaws). Проколов море. Например:

Какая      серьёзная контора, аффилированная с госучреждением, будет использовать      электронные деньги?В      конторе есть должность менеджера, который занимается контролем работников.      Не выгоднее ли было взять за эти деньги 2-3 наборщиков текста?Зачем      делать так много лишних телодвижений (сканировать текст и записывать на      диск-отсылать человеку-получать и перепроверять сделанное)? Плюс платить      за один диск столько, сколько одному штатному наборщику за полмесяца или      месяц.Поэтапная      оплата. Например, вам интересно покупать автомобиль по запчастям, а потом      его собирать?Менеджер      не указала своей фамилии и контактов.Торопят  с ответом.
Это не считая стиля, грамотности и общего впечатления.

 Surfer
  Небольшой оффтоп, но возможно поможет :
Давно заметил такую вещь, люди употребляющие много восклицательных знаков в конце предложений обычно очень глупые и необразованные.
Если перечитать письмо, то думаю многое станет ясно [IMG]file:///C:/Users/07C4%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

Склонен согласиться.

Ну и конечно, если есть желание и позволяют ресурсы, то всегда хорошо предварительно связаться с будущим работодателем и перепроверить информацию.

----------

